# say thanks



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

say thanks to any member or members who have helped you.made you feel better,made you laugh.lifted you when you were down


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks -
Badgers mum, kenla210, animallover111, seven_pets, sahunk, indie, sleeping_lion and many many more for being nice to talk to and good fun


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you Bordie and Sahunk 
x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks to Nonnie for tonights LOL thread


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

bordie - sahunk - spellweaver - freespirit - akaichan - thers more i just cant think of em!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks FREE SPIRIT (ONY) you really make me laugh  :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou to Suzy for being such an amazing friend to me and always being there when i need her. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks animallover, bordie, sahunk, ladyw, tashi, 3 red dogs, rottieloves, cassies-mum, free-spirit, classyellie and plenty of other people. Tbqh you should know who you are and I'm really thankful that you's have taken the time to get to know me and you's are fantastic :001_wub:
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks to tashi and wiccy my 2 favs


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I wanna say thanks to ........................... ME. Thanks for the BIG FAT glass of wine and for sitting her doing jack sh1t while watching rubbish on tele


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

i guess a sarcastic thanks wouldnt be allowed!!!!

so i had best not bother


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

ninja said:


> i guess a sarcastic thanks wouldnt be allowed!!!!
> 
> so i had best not bother


Chin up..


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Many thanks to Claire for saying it as it is!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

now now ladies dont start:cursing:


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

Sampuppy said:


> Many thanks to Claire for saying it as it is!!!


Thanks to me too!!! mwah mwah xx


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

borderer said:


> now now ladies dont start:cursing:


???????????


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm confused??? what do you mean borderer??? - is someone starting something here???


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who mentioned me! Saying a thanks too :-

Cassies-mum
Bordie
LadyW
DD
Paterdale_lover
JessKeating
Free Spirit
Emzie_Angel
Badger's mum
Sequeena!

Sorry if i have left anyone out!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Well im sure not.. i just told some one to keep there chin up..Ninja seems upset


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

borderer said:


> now now ladies dont start:cursing:


what u on about u strange man  lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Many thanks to Claire for saying it as it is!!!


hhahahahaha fanks


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Ooooooo, and animalLover...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Bordie (of course) :001_wub:


Shaz - My secret Twin ( who i ADORE!!!!!!)
DT - one amazing lady 
Sally (BBM) - Should be a UN ambassador IMO
Pamela - well she's just Pamela xx
Noush - a truly lovely human being

Wiccy - Makes me laugh (nutter ut
Rottie -  (who is counting my posts as we speak)
Lily's Mum - Dryest sense of humour i ever saw - priceless
Red - for "That Photo" 

Too many people on here to mention have made me laugh to be honest (which is why my ONE post has turned into about 20 !!!!!!) :001_tt2:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks from me go to:

*Mark* for this forum that keeps me amused when there is nothing else to do. *Purrrrfect* for all the cats she helps and rescues etc and for asking me earlier about my cat. *Blinkybill* a new member but have spoken to her off the board and thanks to her for being understanding. *Faerie Queen* for doing me a huge favour and being so kind. *Izzie999* for being a good friend... and many others up here in general chat who are all lovely.


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Bordie (of course) :001_wub:
> 
> Shaz - My secret Twin ( who i ADORE!!!!!!)
> DT - one amazing lady
> ...


Hello - is this Rainy of old??? - welcome back if it is???


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Hello - is this Rainy of old??? - welcome back if it is???


Yes it is.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Thanks.


well i didnt know:smilewinkgrin:Singing:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

borderer said:


> well i didnt know:smilewinkgrin:Singing:


That means you have some time to make up for then Mr Borderer


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks to grasshopper for learning fast


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to thank..Noush, DT and Beth..because they make me laugh everytime i speak to them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Big thankyou to Bordie for meeting me most mornings at 4.30 to go walk in the woods


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

tashi said:


> Big thankyou to Bordie for meeting me most mornings at 4.30 to go walk in the woods


thank you for coming with me:blush2::drool::001_wub:rrr::yesnod:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I think there are FAR too many to mention who I would like to thank!
So I would like to thank everyone who ever made me laugh or smile at their post, everyone who helped me in one of my many threads.. everyone who I talk to on here making my stay a very pleasant one 
And everyone for keeping this forum going so I have something to do all evening when Oh is on the xbox! Lol

x


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

borderer said:


> well i didnt know:smilewinkgrin:Singing:


Very sorry - but some of us don't spend every waking moment on here!!! - sorry if i'm several weeks late!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i want to thank badgersmum cos she always makes me giggle


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Sampuppy said:


> Very sorry - but some of us don't spend every waking moment on here!!! - sorry if i'm several weeks late!!!


hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Thankyou to Srhdufe and TDM for making me giggle whenever I came on here  I was considering leaving before I started talking to them properly. Now they make the rodents section a right giggle.

Also to the other people in the rodents section that I have a laugh with 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Thankyou to Srhdufe and TDM for making me giggle whenever I came on here  I was considering leaving before I started talking to them properly. Now they make the rodents section a right giggle.
> 
> Also to the other people in the rodents section that I have a laugh with
> 
> ...


awwww welll i'm super glad you didnt leave...


----------



## Sampuppy (Oct 22, 2008)

borderer said:


> hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:hmy:


Thanks borderer!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

kath123 said:


> Thankyou to Suzy for being such an amazing friend to me and always being there when i need her.
> 
> xxxxxx


Awww thanks hun I wanna thank u too for being a great friend and always there I love u loads!xxxxx

also wanna thank Ony,Summer,Marion,Claire,Sharon,Barney,Jeanie,Catseyes,Vikki for the laughs we have all shared love u all - there are loads more so sorry If ive missed u out xxxxxxx thanks to you all!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd like to thank all the good friend's i've made on here. and a big thank you for Danielled for all the lovely pm's she send's me and her bestfriend Badger


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> Big thankyou to Bordie for meeting me most mornings at 4.30 to go walk in the woods


*I dont mind sharing him wiv ya sis  hehe good 1st thing aint he lol *



borderer said:


> thank you for coming with me:blush2::drool::001_wub:rrr::yesnod:


*lmao so many to thank aint there.............Bordie for starters, tash, Rottie, Claire & Gal (hehe), Badgers bum, DD , Cav, Collie, Vix, Carol, Fades(u should be on more girl), Spelly  , Sahunk & Jess, might just go copy the members list hehe be here all night at this rate lol :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I want say thanks to too many people to write down!!

But you know who you all are....xxx

I love this place......although its addictive and keeps me up late :001_tt2:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Another Thank you for bordie i like your new avatar very good hehe

And last but by no means least, our captain at the wheel is Mark Thanks for a great forum







:smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thankyou to my two partners in crime Srhdufe and Akai-chan for making me pmsl several times a day and a big thankyou to Sandra for all that she has done.


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you to all the members of the Vizsla group for helping me to understand that my puppy isn't insane, he's just a Vizsla!

Especially thank you to Red for helping me to understand my puppy isn't an insane Vizsla, he's just a Vizsla with Redfurs blood!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thankyou to my two partners in crime Srhdufe and Akai-chan for making me pmsl several times a day and a big thankyou to Sandra for all that she has done.


hahaha thank you for helping me in my crimes


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Bordie (of course) :001_wub:
> 
> Shaz - My secret Twin ( who i ADORE!!!!!!)
> DT - one amazing lady
> ...


Only if i can server Ferrero Roche! :001_tt2:

ok my thanks coming up

Shaz for being there and making me giggle
Rainybow for being a total nutter and merciless cilla!
DD and CC for their help with the boys
Tanja for letting me corrupt her into TRPD
Pam- for putting up with me, i still have posted :blushing:
Noushka for being so lovely
DT for getting me using naturediet and being so straight talking!
Clueless for the same as DT
beth for making me cry laughing just like her sis has done!
sammy for making me change the way i view my life

so many others to mention in the cat forums and the doggy ones! everyone who has ever given good sound advice!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you to tdm for taking my hammies for me whilst i am ill,

Yours truly,

Sandra


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to thank Cherrie b, CharleyRogan, a big thank you to Badger's mum and my best friend Badger and another big thank you to Red for sorting my tribute to Peanut thread out. I really appreciate it. I want to thank all my friends on here.
Danielle.


----------



## Pam/Holly (Jul 31, 2009)

I would like to thank all the people in my friend list for being my friends and all the people that have welcomed me back. 

Special thanks to Rainy for always being there for me when I need help or comfort and a friend. 

I don't want to list you all in case i miss someone, but you know who you all are, so no need. Thank you all for the laughs we have already had and thank you in advance for the fun we still have to come. 
I really appreciate you all. xxxxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*eeeeeeeek i missed mr & mrs Red how could i do that, my bestest friends,
also Dingley  hehe, oh and DD again for showing me anova fab smilie site hehe yes she's to blame for that lmao.............:001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin: hmy: :idea:, Also Jan & Ony what a team  hehe :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awwwhh, thanks for the mention LadyW!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

sahunk said:


> Awwwhh, thanks for the mention LadyW!


*Youll always get a mention in my book huni  hehe :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I would like to thank....*cough*
Everyone who gave me Rep/blobs and taken the time to speak to me 

All the nice people who i have met over the year and a bit who i have met..

My Hubby for my laptop or i wouldnt be here..or there..

Marion..d ....for my Feather from Pink concert..:smilewinkgrin:

Ony ..for being herself..:001_tt2:

Julie...for leaving me messages everyday..

Claire & barney ..for being great freinds..

Suze...for being a tot nut!..

Jazzy.. for nice commets..

KittyKat.. she gives me giggles xxx

Fleur.. for being my picture twin...:001_tt2:

DK...for being such a great mate xx

Sorry if i missed anyone out ..do remind me...:smilewinkgrin:

but thanks to all for a great forum it has it up & downs...

Phew ...


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Youll always get a mention in my book huni  hehe :smilewinkgrin:*


Awww, Shucks.... Same as you!  XXX :blushing:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thankyou to my two partners in crime Srhdufe and Akai-chan for making me pmsl several times a day and a big thankyou to Sandra for all that she has done.


Yes Thankyou Sandra! God bless Sandra, even though she keeps buying pets while she's dying

How irresponsible 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

danielled said:


> I would like to thank Cherrie b, CharleyRogan, a big thank you to Badger's mum and my best friend Badger and another big thank you to Red for sorting my tribute to Peanut thread out. I really appreciate it. I want to thank all my friends on here.
> Danielle.


lol I read this to Badger tomorrow


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who has helped me over the last 2 months a very hard time in my life. Special mention to DevilDogz for such a young person she has great character and compassion, Crazycrest for being so sweet, and Ninja for giving me a much needed laugh yesterday. Plus everyone else...Jill


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I want to thank everyone who has helped me over the last 2 months a very hard time in my life. Special mention to DevilDogz for such a young person she has great character and compassion, Crazycrest for being so sweet, and Ninja for giving me a much needed laugh yesterday. Plus everyone else...Jill


Thank you Jill.. You are a lovely person..and i thank you for spending the time to see that part of me!  xx


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> I would like to thank....*cough*
> Everyone who gave me Rep/blobs and taken the time to speak to me
> 
> All the nice people who i have met over the year and a bit who i have met..
> ...


aww you nutta  LOL

Well my list is short but sweet 

Scosha - She made me feel really welcome & she's mad as a hatter too (which helps) 

Free Spirit - Cos she's my mate & totally bonkers lol

Catzeyes - Just cos shes really nice & a great friend  (also bonkers) LOL


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

christine, suzy, ony, acacia to name but a few


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> christine, suzy, ony, acacia to name but a few


ony , well you do surprise me,

maybe MM and DD as well hey


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sequeena said:


> christine, suzy, ony, acacia to name but a few


Thanks hun u on my list tooxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Not me?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ninja said:


> ony , well you do surprise me,
> 
> maybe MM and DD as well hey


No.

Edit: Actually, yes. I'd like to thank everyone who's made me laugh, peeved me off etc.

If you have a problem PM so you can hear things straight from the horse's mouth.



sahunk said:


> Not me?


Of course you


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

ninja said:


> ony , well you do surprise me,
> 
> maybe MM and DD as well hey


What's wrong with Ony?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> What's wrong with Ony?


Just a few hours ago along side me and rach..ony had made sequeena leave the forum !!! 

Night guys.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope this is not gonna turn nasty we have had enough for one day surely! come on guys! keep it off the forum!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> No.
> 
> Edit: Actually, yes. I'd like to thank everyone who's made me laugh, peeved me off etc.
> 
> If you have a problem PM so you can hear things straight from the horse's mouth.


no need to pm i can read perfectly well thank you



Badger's Mum said:


> What's wrong with Ony?


nothing is wrong with ony, i get on well with her


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Just a few hours ago along side me and rach..ony had made sequeena leave the forum !!!
> 
> Night guys.


Well Ony PMed me and actually was very understanding and realised that no I wasn't out to get anyone.

And tough because I'm back now, I'm not going to let anyone push me out


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

I would have to say thanks to..........

Clueless
Mollysmum
Ninja
Noushka
DT
DD
BBM
Sallyanne
Cav
Natik
Sleeping Lions
Pommum
Cassandra
Canuckjill

All these people are genuine & say it as it is 

Luv ya guys xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Just a few hours ago along side me and rach..ony had made sequeena leave the forum !!!
> 
> Night guys.


Oh right, I wish i didn't ask now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Well Ony PMed me and actually was very understanding and realised that no I wasn't out to get anyone.
> 
> And tough because I'm back now, I'm not going to let anyone push me out


no one wanted you to leave no one asked you to leave no one cared if you stayed or not... No one was horrid to you for you to feel you needed to leave..


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> I would have to say thanks to..........
> 
> Clueless
> Mollysmum
> ...


OOPS I forgot someone :smilewinkgrin:

Yourgiftsourgifts....Ash you're a star


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Its beginning to piss me off that every thread is being bought down from a stupid argument!! it is NOT fair on other members U two used to be friends for gods sake! can u not just bury the hatchett??? Everyone has a right to be here so shouldnt make life difficult for the other! Please dont let this thread get locked!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

ninja said:


> ony , well you do surprise me,
> 
> maybe MM and DD as well hey


You know your on mine! 

with:

Noushka
DD
Ninja
Free Spirit
Badgers mum
Rainy
Changes
Katie&cody
Claire
Barney
Suzy93074
Lady wiccana..............etc etc lol!

I told you it was too many to list. There are more........
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> no one wanted you to leave no one asked you to leave no one cared if you stayed or not... No one was horrid to you for you to feel you needed to leave..


So that's why you made that thread without asking me what had happened and what I meant? Sorry DD but I don't believe that  I understand why you were mad but like I explained 10 million times it was not meant in malice! And neither did you answer my PM!

I felt I had to leave because everyone saw that thread without knowing what had happened so OBVIOUSLY they would think the worst of me!! If the thread was about you would you not feel the same??

But whatever, we really shouldn't be doing this on the forum. If you want to continue please pm me


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Just a few hours ago along side me and rach..ony had made sequeena leave the forum !!!
> 
> Night guys.


I honestly know nothing about that. But have spoken to Sequeena via pm today. I told her my views and also stated that she could have worded things differently...Which she also admitted too. I bear no grudges with anyone on here and heaven knows ive made enough mistakes of my own on here and in real life. So when someone is big enough to admit they made a mistake i will not judge them. None of us are perfect and as a whole we usually all get on. Life's too short not to.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I honestly know nothing about that. But have spoken to Sequeena via pm today. I told her my views and also stated that she could have worded things differently...Which she also admitted too. I bear no grudges with anyone on here and heaven knows ive made enough mistakes of my own on here and in real life. So when someone is big enough to admit they made a mistake i will not judge them. None of us are perfect and as a whole we usually all get on. Life's too short not to.


Here here sense at last! come on guys kiss and make up!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lets keep this one on topic been a nice thread up til now lets not change that pleeeeeeeeeeeease I have had enough for one day


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

sequeena said:


> So that's why you made that thread without asking me what had happened and what I meant? Sorry DD but I don't believe that  I understand why you were mad but like I explained 10 million times it was not meant in malice! And neither did you answer my PM!
> 
> I felt I had to leave because everyone saw that thread without knowing what had happened so OBVIOUSLY they would think the worst of me!! If the thread was about you would you not feel the same??
> 
> But whatever, we really shouldn't be doing this on the forum. If you want to continue please pm me


Sorry but i never got a pm from you ? I sent you one and never got a reply ?
I know it was wrong of me to start that thread..but boy was i angry 
I wouldnt do that for there to be a thread about me..and if i ever did i would have just came on and explained iv had my fair few problems on here were i have been TOLD by other members to leave..still here though 

Just bit upset at a few things that made the other member leave over this..


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> christine, suzy, ony, acacia to name but a few


I meant to quote this too!!! Doh!! You know i think a lot of you xxx

Also Sahunk
Borderer

they make me LOL!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Sorry but i never got a pm from you ? I sent you one and never got a reply ?
> I know it was wrong of me to start that thread..but boy was i angry
> I wouldnt do that for there to be a thread about me..and if i ever did i would have just came on and explained iv had my fair few problems on here were i have been TOLD by other members to leave..still here though


I'm sure I did DD and I probably didn't get yours because you were on ignore up until a few minutes ago 

But like I said, coming back to that thread and seeing the comments made me feel like a right tw*t when all I did was try to keep members from fighting (which happened anyway  :laugh so yes, at the time I did feel it was time to cut my losses and leave.



tashi said:


> Lets keep this one on topic been a nice thread up til now lets not change that pleeeeeeeeeeeease I have had enough for one day


Sorry tashi, I don't mean to argue 



Acacia86 said:


> I meant to quote this too!!! Doh!! You know i think a lot of you xxx
> 
> Also Sahunk
> Borderer
> ...


Love you too :001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> You know your on mine!
> 
> with:
> 
> ...


Thanks for my mention hun....forgot u in my original post but i do think u are a lovely person and enjoy reading your posts I think i have prob forgotten loads of peple so will apologise in advance!:blush2:xxxx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh for gods sake is this going to be yet another thread that turns into a pointless argument? 

Why can people not just grow up and be NICE to eachother and if you can't do that there's an ignore button for a reason.

Why do you have to bring all the nice threads down? it's always the same damn people.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Woops, sorry that PM was sent to Ony x I explained to you what happened on your page.

I'll get it right one day


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I meant to quote this too!!! Doh!! You know i think a lot of you xxx
> 
> Also Sahunk
> Borderer
> ...


Awww shucks! :blushing: Loves ya to... XX


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Oh for gods sake is this going to be yet another thread that turns into a pointless argument?
> 
> Why can people not just grow up and be NICE to eachother and if you can't do that there's an ignore button for a reason.
> 
> ...


It hasn't got out of hand, I think we've been quite civil about it :001_tt2:

And I forgot to put you on my list too x


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Woops, sorry that PM was sent to Ony x I explained to you what happened on your page.
> 
> I'll get it right one day


LOL...That made me laugh...xxxx :lol::lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Thanks for my mention hun....forgot u in my original post but i do think u are a lovely person and enjoy reading your posts I think i have prob forgotten loads of peple so will apologise in advance!:blush2:xxxx


Lol!! Don't worry i have probably forgot people too!  its just so hard to wirte every person down off the top of my head! lol! There are so many! xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> LOL...That made me laugh...xxxx :lol::lol:


Joys of being born blonde :001_tt2:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> It hasn't got out of hand, I think we've been quite civil about it :001_tt2:
> 
> And I forgot to put you on my list too x


Haha what have I ever done? 

Sorry I just feel that there's certain nasty undertones. Maybe it;s cos I'm tired. I'm just really sick of seeing pointless arguments pop up everywhere 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Joys of being born blonde :001_tt2:


there are quite a few joys I can tell u!xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Haha what have I ever done?
> 
> Sorry I just feel that there's certain nasty undertones. Maybe it;s cos I'm tired. I'm just really sick of seeing pointless arguments pop up everywhere
> 
> ...


All will be fine...It's forum life...lol...xxxx


----------



## Beloved (Aug 6, 2009)

My thanks are for

Noushkakaka, for being genuine lovely lady
DT, for listening to me an understanding my pain
Sally, for letting me cry on her shoulder at stupid o clock
DD, for getting us through Minnis birth.
Pam, she is a beautiful person, whom i adore
DD's mum, for being there
Borderer for loving Sammy
Wicci for helping Sammy


The last ,its for Red, he has took some serious flack from me, he has put up with my childish rantings and petulant ravings, i have swore at him, hurled abuse at him , called him and his friends awfull names. He took it all on the chin and even told me a few home truths. He accepted i was hurting badly and dealt with it. Thankyou Red


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Haha what have I ever done?
> 
> Sorry I just feel that there's certain nasty undertones. Maybe it;s cos I'm tired. I'm just really sick of seeing pointless arguments pop up everywhere
> 
> ...


Been yourself, that's what you've done 

No I understand. I think tensions have been running mega high over the past few days!



suzy93074 said:


> there are quite a few joys I can tell u!xxx


Oh aye


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Well i simply love everyone...even tho i only got one mention from Acacia...which officially makes you my favourite!! Lol! Mwah

Also think a lot of:

Julia 
Jilly
Wicccy
Scosha
Sequeena
Sahunk
Noush 
Poison girl

and all the others that i have had laughs with xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yes.........

A big fat thank you to ...Fallenangel


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> Well i simply love everyone...even tho i only got one mention from Acacia...which officially makes you my favourite!! Lol! Mwah
> 
> Also think a lot of:
> 
> ...


oooh I'm sorry!!  You know I love you


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

if you want to pm again feel free..I have not had any from you.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I want to say a BIG THANKYOU TO:
SHARON
MARION....D
SUZE
MADACAT
FREE SPIRIT
IZZIE999
MYSUGAR
CHINABLUE
SPANIELMAD
BIAWHISKA
ROTTIESLOVERAGDOLLS

for helping me though the most difficult month of my life. I really cant thank you all...... sorry if ive missed anyone off. you all know who you are.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Joys of being born blonde :001_tt2:





suzy93074 said:


> there are quite a few joys I can tell u!xxx


LOL!! Indeed there is Suzy!!

Although i am still trying to find out for myself.......................

  

xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Well i simply love everyone...even tho i only got one mention from Acacia...which officially makes you my favourite!! Lol! Mwah
> 
> Also think a lot of:
> 
> ...


Even bigger Mwah!! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Beloved said:


> My thanks are for
> 
> Noushkakaka, for being genuine lovely lady
> DT, for listening to me an understanding my pain
> ...


Thank you Beth..i want to thank you for just being the blimmin best..through out all your pain you have made time to listen to me..I adore you beth..and i couldnt have met a better person !!! love ya !! xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I want to say a BIG THANKYOU TO:
> SHARON
> MARION....D
> SUZE
> ...


DK! I missed u off my list! sooo sorry it must be cos its late and my brain not in gear! I think you are fantabulous and you have been thru such a tough time recently,,,,,,all your friends are here for you and we love uxxxxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> if you want to pm again feel free..I have not had any from you.


PM sent xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry your lovely thread was spoilt Bordie


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Every new post i read makes it more obvious i have forgotton people 

It was a bad idea to start a list! With a brain like mine tonight............lol!

To put it complete i want to thank everyone, every single person on here!

A massive thanks to the Mods and Mark. I adore this place and i would be truly lost without it.......not many places can put up with such incessant talking about animals!!!!! xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Every new post i read makes it more obvious i have forgotton people
> 
> It was a bad idea to start a list! With a brain like mine tonight............lol!
> 
> ...


LOL i think you have well and truely covered all now hun :smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Every new post i read makes it more obvious i have forgotton people
> 
> It was a bad idea to start a list! With a brain like mine tonight............lol!
> 
> ...


PMSL!!! you have deffo covered yourself there! wish I had said that:001_tt2:xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks to Nonnie - I must say thanks to Nonnie whilst Buster has been poorly you have given excellent advice and I really appreciate the professional advice given which enables me to care for his every need...ooops I am waffling but thanks so much 

A massive massive hug and thanks to Bucks Mum what a star - you have asked everyday about my little man and you have no idea how much this has cheered me up and made me realise that people really do care especially someone who I have never met. Your posts have often brought a tear to my eye and I know that the support has been invaluable recently thank you so much hun I really appreciate it xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*All my Thanks go to Everyone on the forum with out you all here there would be no forum 

Theres a few i would like to thank personally but to many names and i wouldnt like to miss any one out  yep im still counting ya posts rainy  your doing well now lol *
*SO THANKS TO EVERYONE HERE  *


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

borderer said:


> say thanks to any member or members who have helped you.made you feel better,made you laugh.lifted you when you were down


*What a lovely thread *

*I'd like to say thanks to:*

*Suze.. Ony.. Marion.. Michelle..Madcat & Kath...*

*for being so kind, caring and supportive during some wee diff moments i've had .....it's wonderful to know that there's someone out there *

*Love ya all xxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

*A big thanks to "L W" who always makes me smile*


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *What a lovely thread *
> 
> *I'd like to say thanks to:*
> 
> ...


Thank you hunny, im always here for you whenever you need me.

XXXXX


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> *What a lovely thread *
> 
> *I'd like to say thanks to:*
> 
> ...


Loves u Hun - u know where we arexxxxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *What a lovely thread *
> 
> *I'd like to say thanks to:*
> 
> ...


Loves you loads sweetiepie and im always here for you...xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Thank you hunny, im always here for you whenever you need me.
> 
> XXXXX





suzy93074 said:


> Loves u Hun - u know where we arexxxxx





FREE SPIRIT said:


> Loves you loads sweetiepie and im always here for you...xxxx


*I know and that's why my thanks are heartfelt  *

*I wish we all lived near each other cos we'd have a hoot and the friendships would be strong (well imo anyway Lol) xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> *I know and that's why my thanks are heartfelt  *
> 
> *I wish we all lived near each other cos we'd have a hoot and the friendships would be strong (well imo anyway Lol) xxxxxxxxx*


Yep! I agree! I feel have made friends for life on here with you lot and really wish we could all meet up it would be great!xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> *What a lovely thread *
> 
> *I'd like to say thanks to:*
> 
> ...


Aww bless someone loves me  you have always been here for me and i love you loads, also Jo (Izzie999), DK, Suzy, Ony, Michelle, Kath, Marion, Julie, Shelly you have listened and helped me out with loads this year. If i have forgot anyone i am sorry.

Have a bit of good news to announce on saturday (all being well)  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Aww bless someone loves me  you have always been here for me and i love you loads, also Jo (Izzie999), DK, Suzy, Ony, Michelle, Kath, Marion, Julie, Shelly you have listened and helped me out with loads this year. If i have forgot anyone i am sorry.
> 
> Have a bit of good news to announce on saturday (all being well)  xxxx


thank you hun, am always here for u too.

Im looking forward to your news now.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Aww bless someone loves me  you have always been here for me and i love you loads, also Jo (Izzie999), DK, Suzy, Ony, Michelle, Kath, Marion, Julie, Shelly you have listened and helped me out with loads this year. If i have forgot anyone i am sorry.
> 
> Have a bit of good news to announce on saturday (all being well)  xxxx


Awww love u loads too!!

Ohhhhhh what news????? tell us tell us!!! cannot wait until Saturday!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Awww love u loads too!!
> 
> Ohhhhhh what news????? tell us tell us!!! cannot wait until Saturday!!


Cant tell you lol, its a surprise  xxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Cant tell you lol, its a surprise  xxxxxxxx


oh poo! Im gonna be wondering all day now!!:001_tt2:xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *I wish we all lived near each other cos we'd have a hoot and the friendships would be strong (well imo anyway Lol) xxxxxxxxx*


So true Summer....xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> oh poo! Im gonna be wondering all day now!!:001_tt2:xxx


Lol if you think about something i said to you a couple of days ago you will know what it is  xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

My lips are sealed now though till saturday dont want tempt fate  xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Lol if you think about something i said to you a couple of days ago you will know what it is  xxxx


Ahhhh think I know now:idea: xxxx


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I want to say thank you to:

DKDREAM
Animallover111
Spanielmad
kath123
A special thank you to Changes - Thank You.

Thank you to those who made me feel welcome.

Thank you to all who gave me Rep.

And too many other names to meantion. But thank you to all you are on my friends list. 

And thank you to those who take the time to reply to my threads


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Ahhhh think I know now:idea: xxxx


He he    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> He he    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Look forward to your updatexxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

me too ;-)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks to me for the big sausage cobs this morning , was top! id give myself good rep if i could


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

claire said:


> thanks to me for the big sausage cobs this morning , was top! id give myself good rep if i could


U nutter! U could have saved me some!:001_tt2:xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> U nutter! U could have saved me some!:001_tt2:xxx


hahahaha Sorry I didnt think will do next time  sowwwwwwyyyyyy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

claire said:


> hahahaha Sorry I didnt think will do next time  sowwwwwwyyyyyy


hehehe! will forgive u! (thistime):001_tt2:xxxx


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Lol if you think about something i said to you a couple of days ago you will know what it is  xxxx


*Cos me luvs ya  share me shoes with ya dont i *

*Oh i dont know what your talking about ......... gonna be going nutz now wondering what your surprise is LOL *


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

AngelXoXo said:


> *Cos me luvs ya  share me shoes with ya dont i *
> 
> *Oh i dont know what your talking about ......... gonna be going nutz now wondering what your surprise is LOL *


i hate waiting for surprises..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

i started this thread to cheer peolpe up but they still managed to argue all i can say is i give up trying its all a wast a time


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> i started this thread to cheer peolpe up but they still managed to argue all i can say is i give up trying its all a wast a time


Don't give up I love this thread. It works for me. It's cheered me up.
Danielle.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

borderer said:


> i started this thread to cheer peolpe up but they still managed to argue all i can say is i give up trying its all a wast a time


Dont give up On the whole its been a brill thread and still isxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

danielled said:


> Don't give up I love this thread. It works for me. It's cheered me up.
> Danielle.


thanks i have allready pm pf to close my account


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

borderer said:


> thanks i have allready pm pf to close my account


Dont be too hasty


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

borderer said:


> i started this thread to cheer peolpe up but they still managed to argue all i can say is i give up trying its all a wast a time


I aint seen no arguing  have I missed it, leaving is hasty, ignore them that argue or put them on block


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

borderer said:


> thanks i have allready pm pf to close my account


*OI GRANDAD AND WTF DO YOU THINK YOUR GOING  I GAVE YOU GOOD REP FOR THIS POST. 

SO DONT YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT GOING OR I WILL FIND YOU AND DRAG YOU BACK KICKING AND SCREAMING  Loves ya  *


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> thanks i have allready pm pf to close my account


I think a few of us feel the same way!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *OI GRANDAD AND WTF DO YOU THINK YOUR GOING  I GAVE YOU GOOD REP FOR THIS POST.
> 
> SO DONT YOU EVEN THINK ABOUT GOING OR I WILL FIND YOU AND DRAG YOU BACK KICKING AND SCREAMING  Loves ya  *


*You can drag his feet ill have the top end lol :smilewinkgrin:*



Badger's Mum said:


> I think a few of us feel the same way!!


*Me finx me missed out again *


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Please don't leave. You're a great member. :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i want to thank everyone for there support today on my sons birthday thread, your all so very sweet and kind


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just got back from a two day break and found what I thought was a lovely thread, and still a few spats 

It is much better to see the good in people, life is far too short 

I can honestly say, there is nobody on the forum that I dislike. We each have our opinions and debate can get a bit over heated, but its a great forum and I hate to see people leaving 

Look guys, I'm not on anyones list of friends, but do I care YES :cursing:

only joking xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Nina said:


> Just got back from a two day break and found what I thought was a lovely thread, and still a few spats
> 
> It is much better to see the good in people, life is far too short
> 
> ...


*well you couldnt of read it all hun as you are on mine  as is EVERYONE on the forum  *


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I would also like to thanks anyone that puts up with me lol xxxxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *well you couldnt of read it all hun as you are on mine  as is EVERYONE on the forum  *


Ahhhh, someone loves me then :001_tt2:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Bordie (of course) :001_wub:
> 
> Shaz - My secret Twin ( who i ADORE!!!!!!)
> DT - one amazing lady
> ...





DevilDogz said:


> I would like to thank..Noush, DT and Beth..because they make me laugh everytime i speak to them





billyboysmammy said:


> Only if i can server Ferrero Roche! :001_tt2:
> 
> ok my thanks coming up
> 
> ...





crazycrest said:


> I would have to say thanks to..........
> 
> Clueless
> Mollysmum
> ...





Acacia86 said:


> You know your on mine!
> 
> with:
> 
> ...





Katie&Cody said:


> Well i simply love everyone...even tho i only got one mention from Acacia...which officially makes you my favourite!! Lol! Mwah
> 
> Also think a lot of:
> 
> ...





Beloved said:


> My thanks are for
> 
> Noushkakaka, for being genuine lovely lady
> DT, for listening to me an understanding my pain
> ...


thanx you all very much:blushing:

well i want to thank my friends for being my friends i want to thank those who have made me laugh for making me laugh to thank you all for some great posts & just for being so lovely...so thanks *Sammy*,Beth,DT,DD,BBM,CC,Rainybow,MM,Acacia,Katie,Shaz, Pam,Bexy,Portia,Foxxy,Ninja,Sallyanne,Clueless,LMS ,Mr & Mrs Red,Changes,Nicci,Nonnie & thanx Bordie for starting this thread(please dont leave) & thanx to the great members who have left like GM & LM! & to those ive missed out:blushing:

a special big thank you to my fellow wasp enthusiasts :laugh:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww thanks Noush, my first mention 

I would like to thank Noush for being so friendly and always lovely , DT for being such a great ass-whooper , Ony for being kind and giving us some cracking threads , ALL the moderators for their hard work, Bordie for making this thread , Sahunk for making us giggle very much  and lastly, everyone who kept this thread on track and didn't cause it to descend into trouble, thankyou all!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks again to everyone who has mentioned me...

but

I cant believe it! I forgot BORDIE! Thanks for making me giggle about your tripe and onions! :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Thanks to everyone who mentioned me! Saying a thanks too :-
> 
> Cassies-mum
> Bordie
> ...





ladywiccana said:


> *I dont mind sharing him wiv ya sis  hehe good 1st thing aint he lol *
> 
> *lmao so many to thank aint there.............Bordie for starters, tash, Rottie, Claire & Gal (hehe), Badgers bum, DD , Cav, Collie, Vix, Carol, Fades(u should be on more girl), Spelly  , Sahunk & Jess, might just go copy the members list hehe be here all night at this rate lol :smilewinkgrin:*





billyboysmammy said:


> Only if i can server Ferrero Roche! :001_tt2:
> 
> ok my thanks coming up
> 
> ...





ladywiccana said:


> *eeeeeeeek i missed mr & mrs Red how could i do that, my bestest friends,
> also Dingley  hehe, oh and DD again for showing me anova fab smilie site hehe yes she's to blame for that lmao.............:001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin: hmy: :idea:, Also Jan & Ony what a team  hehe :smilewinkgrin:*





canuckjill said:


> I want to thank everyone who has helped me over the last 2 months a very hard time in my life. Special mention to DevilDogz for such a young person she has great character and compassion, Crazycrest for being so sweet, and Ninja for giving me a much needed laugh yesterday. Plus everyone else...Jill





crazycrest said:


> I would have to say thanks to..........
> 
> Clueless
> Mollysmum
> ...





Acacia86 said:


> You know your on mine!
> 
> with:
> 
> ...





Beloved said:


> My thanks are for
> 
> Noushkakaka, for being genuine lovely lady
> DT, for listening to me an understanding my pain
> ...





noushka05 said:


> thanx you all very much:blushing:
> 
> well i want to thank my friends for being my friends i want to thank those who have made me laugh for making me laugh to thank you all for some great posts & just for being so lovely...so thanks *Sammy*,Beth,DT,DD,BBM,CC,Rainybow,MM,Acacia,Katy,Shaz, Pam,Bexy,Portia,Foxxy,Ninja,Sallyanne,Clueless,LMS ,Mr & Mrs Red,Changes,Nicci,Nonnie & thanx Bordie for starting this thread(please dont leave) & thanx to the great members who have left like GM & LM! & to those ive missed out:blushing:
> 
> a special big thank you to my fellow wasp enthusiasts :laugh:


Thank you every-one !!!   I got two from ladyw hehe


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Verbatim said:


> aww thanks Noush, my first mention
> 
> I would like to thank Noush for being so friendly and always lovely , DT for being such a great ass-whooper , Ony for being kind and giving us some cracking threads , ALL the moderators for their hard work, Bordie for making this thread , Sahunk for making us giggle very much  and lastly, everyone who kept this thread on track and didn't cause it to descend into trouble, thankyou all!!


Yep, I would also second that. I cannot ever remember my disagreeing with Noush


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> aww thanks Noush, my first mention
> 
> I would like to thank Noush for being so friendly and always lovely , DT for being such a great ass-whooper , Ony for being kind and giving us some cracking threads , ALL the moderators for their hard work, Bordie for making this thread , Sahunk for making us giggle very much  and lastly, everyone who kept this thread on track and didn't cause it to descend into trouble, thankyou all!!


:blushing: Thanks, I do try....  :ihih:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Great thread Bordie  have given you a rep 
Well little old me would like to say a big thank you to EVERYONE.... 

Also a special thanks to the Vizsla crew LOL........


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> aww thanks Noush, my first mention
> 
> I would like to thank Noush for being so friendly and always lovely , DT for being such a great ass-whooper , Ony for being kind and giving us some cracking threads , ALL the moderators for their hard work, Bordie for making this thread , Sahunk for making us giggle very much  and lastly, everyone who kept this thread on track and didn't cause it to descend into trouble, thankyou all!!





Nina said:


> Yep, I would also second that. I cannot ever remember my disagreeing with Noush


aww thank you Portia & Nina:blushing: xxx

OMG Nina how did i forget to put you on my list im really sorry i always do agree with you(i think),i love your threads theyre usually about something thats close to my heart & youre always just so lovely....thankyou Nina  xx

& Luvdogs youre lovely aswell, blimey ive missed off loads


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

tashi said:


> Lets keep this one on topic been a nice thread up til now lets not change that pleeeeeeeeeeeease I have had enough for one day


I agree with you there Tashi. Lets keep it nice. Lets all just get along with each other. 
Danielle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

has borderer shown his face since he said he was off? has he really left?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

claire said:


> has borderer shown his face since he said he was off? has he really left?


I haven't seen him since he said he was off. I think he may have left but not sure. I haven't seen him. I'm not going anywhere though. I'm staying.
Danielle.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Unfortunatly Grandad hasnt been online since yesterday 12.51 

Come on Grandad we need you on here  *


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Unfortunatly Grandad hasnt been online since yesterday 12.51
> 
> *


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Unfortunatly Grandad hasnt been online since yesterday 12.51
> 
> Come on Grandad we need you on here  *


If Bordie has left I will cry. Or name Inca after him, no sorry Bordie.

He can't have left               

hmy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> If Bordie has left I will cry. Or name Inca after him, no sorry Bordie.
> 
> He can't have left
> 
> hmy:


I havne't seen him since yesterday. Bordie made me laugh. I hope he hasn't left but I haven't seen him so it makes me worry that he has left.
Danielle.hmy:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*His account is still active  so hopefully he will grace us with his presents very soon  come on grandad you know you want too   *


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *His account is still active  so hopefully he will grace us with his presents very soon  come on grandad you know you want too   *


He is teasing us Rottie 

Or maybe he just needs a bit of "shed time" away from us women


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Bordie can't stay away for too long, the temptation of being in the company of all us ladies is too much of an opportunity to miss


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Bordie can't stay away for too long, the temptation of being in the company of all us ladies is too much of an opportunity to miss


I hope he decides to come back on the forum. It won't be the same withut him will it?
Danielle.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I started a new thread F A O Borderer  *


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *I started a new thread F A O Borderer  *


*Im afraid to say Rottie, bordie has gone for good this time, he told me, as i have his email boo hoo ill miss him *


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Im afraid to say Rottie, bordie has gone for good this time, he told me, as i have his email boo hoo ill miss him *


But his account is still here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Im afraid to say Rottie, bordie has gone for good this time, he told me, as i have his email boo hoo ill miss him *


His account is still active though. I'm confused. You mean he's not comeing back?
Danielle.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> But his account is still here.


Mark doesn't alway's do it straight away he give's you time to think about it


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *Im afraid to say Rottie, bordie has gone for good this time, he told me, as i have his email boo hoo ill miss him *


Tell him to come home we're all sorry (even if I wasnt here for the past week) :crying::crying:


----------

